# Mixing moori lufubo and sp. ikola ?



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello

I have 6 moori lufubo and I am thinking of mixing them with Tropheus sp. "Ikola" (Ikola).

I plan to place them in a 200cm * 50cm * 60cm tank, around 600 liters of water.

I read this article:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/t ... mixing.php
Wich mentions that there is no hibrid risc between the moori and the sp black tipes.

the problem is that in the fish profiles, the sp. ikola apear diferentiated from the sp. black.

Will I be OK, or will I be creating hibrids?


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

Lufubu and Ikola - I would say no chance of hybridizing.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

someone should make the Tropheus read that article. :lol:


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would say there is a good chance that they would cross breed.


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

I would say too that there is a good chance that they will cross breed.

My golden kazumba male didnt batt an eyelid when it spawned with a female kiriza 2


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd say go for it!

If they do cross breed you can let the fry go in the Ocean - they may become a new type of reef fish :thumb:


----------



## tattieboggle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi I had to seperate my ikola and lupota's as they were crossbreeding like crazy the males from both types would spawn with any ripe female that swam into their side of the tank so I would definatly keep them apart


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

wow - this thread is so international - so global :fish:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello Tito 

to the OP,

Joey aka Aqualung on this forum, has had some sp black hybridize with moori.


----------



## cable-man (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, I get the picture.
Its like men, if it has skirt, its OK. (KILTs are NOT skirts)

Thank you for your thoughts, I will not mix them.


----------



## yanyon (Feb 25, 2004)

i have both ikolas and golden kazumbas in my tank. so far no cross breeding and no hybrids here in my tank...


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I would say its safer to mix dubs and blacks


----------

